# HP Pavilion G6-2206TX VS HP Pavilion G4-2049TX



## sagarsoni (Jan 11, 2013)

Hey friends, I have bought HP Pavilion G6-2206TX Laptop with Intel Core i3 2370M, ATI Radeon HD 7670M 2GB and Windows 8. HP Pavilion G6-2206TX Laptop (2nd Gen Ci3/ 4GB/ 500GB/ Win8/ 2GB Graph) - HP: Flipkart.com

After a few days, I found HP Pavilion G4-2049TX with Intel Core i5 3210M, ATI Radeon HD 7670M 1GB and No OS. HP Pavilion G4-2049TX Laptop (3rd Gen Ci5/ 4GB/ 500GB/ DOS/ 1GB Graph) - HP: Flipkart.com

I am thinking that I have made a mistake of buying i3. Can you please tell me which laptop is more powerful in games like Max Payne 3, Counter Strike Global Offensive and such more game? How much present, there is difference in both laptops. Please compare  I3 with 2gb graphics VS I5 with 1gb graphics? Please reply must and fast!


----------



## Cilus (Jan 11, 2013)

The i5 Laptop will perform better in games as the GPU is same for both the Laptops. Since most of the 15.6" Laptops offer resolution of 1366X768, games become little CPU bound and the one with better CPU will perform better. However, i3 2370M is also very capable Processor and I don't think the other one with i5 will have significant gaming performance over your's.


----------



## n3rd (Jan 11, 2013)

i5>i3, but i3 is fine too. 2GB graphic card is just a gimmick really. Especially given your screen resolution.


----------



## sagarsoni (Jan 11, 2013)

thank you guys............ you changed my mood  -_-


----------



## anand1 (Mar 8, 2013)

I too have decided to buy [h=2]HP Pavilion G4-2049TX[/h]this sunday.....actually I neededa well performing Ci5


----------



## $hadow (Mar 9, 2013)

Go for i5 one


----------



## Hrishi (Mar 9, 2013)

Certainly the Core I5 , due to Turbo Boost. it'll help a lot in CPU bounded games.
The GPU is not a concern because it doesn't matter whether its 1gb or 3gb VRAM unless you are planning on 1080p gaming , which 7670 won't be able to do properly so 2GB is sort of wastage on it.


----------

